# Mixing Halloween Music Using Garage Band on a Mac



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the great tip! I never use Garage Band either... guess I have some homework to do tonight!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice mix job !! sounds great,thanx !!


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks! Anybody else who wants the Wolves-Thunder effects, Click HERE!

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks! Anybody else who wants the Wolves-Thunder effects, Click HERE!

Happy Halloween!


----------

